
Ask HN: Should I migrate my MongoDB to a more reliable DB before launch? - daphinz
I have a few months before I launch an app I&#x27;ve been working on for the past year. I started with mongo because in the beginning I did not plan to have that much sensitive data and it was ~80% read. Now that I&#x27;ve come close to my MVP I&#x27;ve included data that needs to be more secure and stable. The majority of my backend is a basic CRUD architecture with heavy reads so migration shouldn&#x27;t take me more than a week. Will I thank myself later if I switch now to something like sqlite or PostgreSQL? I&#x27;ve read some pretty bad horror stories on here regarding MongoDB as of late and I&#x27;d like to save myself a headache.
======
vskarine
Try Tokumx, it's drop-in replacement for mongodb but much much more reliable
([https://www.percona.com/software/mongo-database/percona-
toku...](https://www.percona.com/software/mongo-database/percona-tokumx))

~~~
smt88
I'd never heard of this. Thanks so much! I've really wanted to try to set up
my own Parse instance[1], but it's suicidal to use Mongo. Hopefully I can make
it work with only a few changes.

1\. [https://github.com/ParsePlatform/parse-
server](https://github.com/ParsePlatform/parse-server)

------
dudul
Based on how you describe it, why is it even a question?

------
smt88
Yes.

